
Ask HN: Are there any good Stripe alternatives? - jackdorsey
Stripe doesn&#x27;t work in my country so I&#x27;m looking for some good alternatives. 
I&#x27;m now working on a marketplace project so I need  something similar to Stripe&#x27;s Relay. In other words, I need to provide a solution for other businesses to sell within my mobile app.
P.S. PayPal works in my country but I don&#x27;t know does it have something similar to Relay.
======
mtmail
Which country is that?

